# Lady's birthday



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Amanda, I have just noticed on your pitapata that Lady is about to have her birthday. I would like to take this opportunity to remind you that I am expecting to see photos of her in her Birthday Bling! :laugh:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

yippy 

Happy Birthday Lady xxxxxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH!!!! I am still looking for said bling!! eek!!! lol yes her Birthday is this Sunday!!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh happy birthday shopping!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't you have doggy boutiques in Canada? :laugh:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy 1st birthday to a lovely lady ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> Don't you have doggy boutiques in Canada? :laugh:


LOL yes we do but we are seriously lacking in the cute collar department, 
So much so I am contemplating making my own.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Just saw an ad on here for puchipetwear.com
Bling collars - right up Lady's boulevard


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

30 dollars shipping to Canada...ouchie! BUT I think I found somehting that will look great on her....it just won't be here for her birthday...but a post birthday gift.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What exciting new adverture will lovely Lady being going on? .. a birthday trip out I hope ...   

Amanda .. can I see a pic of Lady with her birthday gifts .. I would love that xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She'll look a beauty. 1... does nt time fly, its nearly Mables birthday, I cant believe it x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I know!!! it's insane how fast it has gone by....
The plans are Dog friendly cup cakes...which I am now going to offer with my side cake buisness...lol.
I am making her a new bed for her crate, she has a brand new pillow for her crate in the shape of a bone, and she has some toys too...and I just placed an order for a collar!!!! I LOVE IT! it is so pretty!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ok, Here it is....the collar that I have ordered for Lady...sans sparkles...but very her in my opinion!!!

http://s1133.photobucket.com/albums.../?action=view&current=LadysBirthdayCollar.jpg


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

OOoooo thats lovely ... where's that from?? x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Its from California! Everything else nice was in the UK and I just can't justify the shipping costs and the import fees. 
The collar is from a site called www.thecoolpuppy.com They don't have tones of selction but what they have is really cute.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh they are nicer than ones Ive seen going to really check it out now ... I like the ones with the wholes in... just going to spend x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Can just see Wilf in a bow tie one x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH! i thought the bow ties were kinda cute!! formal pooch! 
I love the ones with the holes in it too...a funky everyday kind of collar


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

going to Florida in feb might look out for them then... or anything else that takes my fancy . cant wait to see Lady modelling her lovely collar and enjoyingher cupcakes x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ooooo!!! Florida! you will be on my Continent...lol just a 24 hour drive from my place...hahah. 
Enjoy Florida!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Amanda .. I need two of those collars .. one for Honey and one for my new puppy xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

If you want Jojo, You can always get them shipped to my house, and I can send them to you via priavate mail if it costs too much to send to your place....aren't they cute collars!!

And for the new little pups! eeee suspense is killing me!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> going to Florida in feb might look out for them then... or anything else that takes my fancy . cant wait to see Lady modelling her lovely collar and enjoyingher cupcakes x


Oh lucky you ... I would like to go to Florida with the kids ... I went when I was a teenager (long time ago!) and I must say New York is my favourite city ever...


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Izzy wants a pretty collar but she would get laughed at here in rural farming Devon! All the other dogs are border terriers, collies, spaniels and those awful jack russels that snap at everything. The Equafleece causes hilarity - but she so wants diamonds that sparkle....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH IZZY!! you poor Fancy girl....what about a name tag that has a little bling...Lady has one of those.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love this ... hubby will say NO NO NO NO and maybe NO 

http://www.harrods.com/product/holl...cat1=b-holly-and-lil&cat2=b-holly-and-lil-all


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok, 1) that is a beautiful colar!!!! but 2) JOJO DID YOU SEE THE PRICE!!!!!!!!!! that is like 300$$$$ lol no wonder hubby would say no! hahahha

Lady's birthday collar is a whopping 16$ American which is like $15 dollars Canadian. which is like 8 pounds or something like that....but it is gorgeous.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I really like it  

http://www.hollyandlil.co.uk/ruby-slippersbrfont-size1prices-from-815-p.asp

Can I have two of these please hubby ..... I think I know the answer now ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey I like to dream  amazing collar ... Honey would look fab in that xxx

I may have to make one similar .. i will see what my daughter has in her art and craft box


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Perhaps Pandora make dog collars, can't wait until Gaia is big enough, LOL


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! Jojo, you could start a line of decorative dog collars!! lol


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, I'm very pleased that Lady is at last going to be suitably attired, can't wait to see a photo of her wearing it


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

SO I was sewing my heart out last night...
I sewed a new mattress for Lady's bed...a Dog pillow for her bed.
Two bandannas for Lady in the picture below....and two bandannas for some doggie friends.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

WOW, you are a good mummy Amanda


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Ali!!! lol my hubby thinks that I am nuts doing all of this sewing...lol but he isn't home tonight so I am thinking that I would like to make more!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday to you 
Happy Birthday to you 
Happy Birthday to lovely Lady 
Happy Birthday to you 

Woof Woof love Oakley & Honey xxxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to you
> Happy Birthday to lovely Lady
> Happy Birthday to you
> ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady's Birthday is going great so far!!! she has already had a walk and a treat and we are now making her wonderful birthday cup cakes!!! I'll let you know how they turn out!


----------



## Pauly (Apr 6, 2011)

Happy birthday Lady! Hope you have a great day! Enjoy the cupcake!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy ... Have a fab Birthday Lady  

We will be trying your doggie cupcake recipe for our dogs Birthday too .. so thank you Amanda .. sorry I mean Lady ha ha ha


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> we are now making her wonderful birthday cup cakes!!!


I have this great image of Lady. wearing "chefs" hat and apron. sitting on a chair, front paws clutching wooden spoon, mixing her cakes


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lady! :bday::best_wishes:arty2:arty::bday:

Clare & Obi
x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Lady!

:bday:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

A little bit late, but :bday: to Lady.

Rather a full on day yesterday. Four of my 14 guests arrived 2 hrs early, so that put a spanner in the works. I was hoping to get on here for some chill out time 

How did the cup cakes go. Do you have a recipe


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday for yesterday Lady! xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Guys!!!
Her Birthday was awesome!!! the cupcakes were great...the recipe is on Jojo's blog under Lady's Journal...just click the link in my signature. 
We went to an off lead nature trail for the first time ever....Lady has never been off lead before as we live in a busy area....well she did AMAZING!!! i was so proud!! I have lots of pictures of her to upload.

And Ali...such a cute image! she did have her paws on the counter, and since it was for her i was bad and let her keep doing it....the cupcakes went AWESOME...She loved it, and I even iced it with a combo of yogurt and cream cheese. 

i will post pics soon


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Amanda .. I bet it was lovely to see Lady off her lead... 

Yep the cupcakes recipe will be tried by my own fair hands .. thank you for that  I love a bit of doggy baking these days ...

I just want to see Lady looking glam in her new collar xxxx can't wait for the next journal entry .. I bet she looks amazing ...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

here is Lady in a birthday princess hat....looking extremely unimpressed with us! lol.

her collar hasn't arrived just yet, but as soon as it does I will be sure to post some pics of her.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love you to bits lovely lady .. what has your mum put on your head :S

So pleased you had a great day Lady .. oh no I am actually typing to Lady now ... its her journal .. it gets me in that mode


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Aha, so humans can eat the cakes too  I may just make some mini ones to share out for Sunday at Clumber


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Well yeah humans can totally eat them too but they are rather dense...and not sweet. I think I would up the honey and banana if humans are going to eat them...and serve like a loaf instead.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha I have taste tested my homemade banana ands peanut doggy biscuits .. they were .. shall me say bland .. needed honey or sugar for human consumption .. I also made hubby taste them ha ha ha


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LMAO Jojo so did I!!! and he didn't want to tell me they were bland he was trying to be so polite.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I love this thread! The ruby slippers collar is amazing, incredible that Harrods double the price, maybe not incredible just outrageous! I now spend my time searching collars on Google! Must try the cakes Amanda - loads of love to Lady xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha, I love the idea of you all baking cakes and passing them off to hubbies to try. Do you tell them they were really for the cockapoo's.

Love the party hat too.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahah yes hubby did know they were for Lady....and did want a list of ingredients before eating it!!


----------

